
Former Microsoft CEO Ballmer Does About-Face on Linux Technology - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSKCN0WC2RA
======
alexkavon
"Former Tech CEO Agrees That Company That Gave Him Everything Still Makes
Right Decisions"

